# Black Label S-Y-N-E-R-G-Y Wax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Black Label Pinnacle S-Y-N-E-R-G-Y








[/URL][/IMG]

The Wax represents the cooperative action of state-of-the-art nano-glass ceramic particles with all-natural carnauba wax, providing incredible paint protection, a superior water contact angle, and a remarkable shine that will take your breath away. Black Label is the element of shine. By successfully combining nano-glass ceramic particles with ivory carnauba wax, Its able to provide the sizzling shine that Pinnacle waxes are known for, while offering longevity and excellent resistance to UV rays, airborne contaminants, and acid rain. Black Label Wax is capable of protecting your paintwork for well over 6 months.

More info Can be Found on http://www.autogeek.net/carnauba-wax.html

Price $195.

*What is it ?*

This is an Ivory Carnauba Wax combined with Nano Glass particles

*What does it bring to the table?*

This is the first of its Kind of this type of Wax and it offers Pinnacle supreme shine with Extra durability

*What Am I testing it on ?*

Audi Q5 and Fiat 500

*What do i think of it *?

With Souveran being one of my favourite waxes ( and my first premium wax purchase) I thought I would be good to try the new hybrid - It does not disappoint it gives the Finish that we have been accustom to with Pinnacle waxes, the ease of use and Hopefully going forward the durability to.

Following the instructions I applied a thin coating with supplied applicator- Allow to haze and then buff using supplied Mircofibre -

I also Over applied to see if it was difficult to remove but it removed just as easily once it had hazed.



Hazing in


Slightly over applied here



Buffing off


Shine appearing






Depth 


On Fiat with Swipe test


Depth 


Shine





Beading



I really like the finish that it leaves reminds me of the great crisp shine from Souveran - Leave the paint feeling very slick and the shine is as good as it gets

Pros -
Easy to apply - Buffs off easily and leaves a crisp shine - Would I buy it - Yes

Cons- 
Price for some people.

All Pictures taken with Phone Camera.


----------

